# So bad I needed gloves: 61 plate Seat Leon



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Sooooooo this car belongs to a good friend of mine who has had a stern telling off from motability finance about the condition of this cars interior, so I was asked to see what I could do. He has a 4 year old and being disabled (back problem) cleaning the interior just hasn't been on the to do list for the last 18 months and 19770 miles







Don't ask me what this stuff is down here :doublesho



I assume this to be loose tobacco, but I thought you couldn't smoke in a motability car? Anyway, the guy doesn't smoke 



Quite what these stains are on the passenger seat are, I don't know



However, its in the back where things get bad, one 4 year old is responsible for all this!











This is the boot carpet!



At the bottom of my drive I started looked around the outside







Nice aim from the seagulls





The wheels were awful and haven't been cleaned ever in the last nearly 20k miles









I hit them in turn with AF Imperial and the PW





Mid way through the wash





The car was rinsed, then moved onto the grass in the sun to be thoroughly hoovered and wet vacc'd







And here's what I got out :doublesho



Finally, after 7 hours it was ready for pick up. I enjoyed this one and it's a great spec on this, an SE Copa. It has power folds, dual climate, sat nav, metallic paint and leather mfsw all as standard :argie:



Huge improvement here











After the wash and clay I whipped round it with srp on the machine then AF Power Seal  Left a lovely finish on the paint

And now that manky interior





Not perfect, but it's hugely better







The boot carpet and child seat also got the wet vac treatment





I had these paper mats spare so shoved them in as I had to drive it to him with my big boots on







Mirror switches much improved



Final shot



It was bad, but a nice way to spend the day and a lovely car too. The owner was over the moon and vowed to keep it tidier if he can :driver:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cracking turn around fella :thumb: but your mates a clatty git and wants to get his act sorted out


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice job but is it my eyes or am i still seeing stains in the seats


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You surely didn't leave the seats like that with the tide/watermarks still on them did you??


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, and yes you are still seeing stains, they weren't lifting even after 2 or 3 passes. It was only cheap carpet cleaner from Home Bargains though 

I need to up my game lol :detailer:

There is some spot remover drying in some of the pics though btw


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

suspal said:


> nice job but is it my eyes or am i still seeing stains in the seats


yeah me to,but i never said anything as i do cars and have had a few that have this material in it and god knows what the stains were,but wouldn't budge


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice work, it's always feels good to do a mate a good turn. Doesn't say much for the standard of service washes at the dealers; judging by the age and mileage it must have been for a service at least once.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah it has and the service now light is on

I promise that passenger seat looked waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better for real 

Really, it did :spam:



:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I use Autobrite fab,VP heavy duty carpet cleaner and AG interior cleaner to name a few aswel as sometimes steam cleaning and on occasions dry cleaner where it's warranted ,with stubborn stains sometimes brushes like these make all the difference:

http://www.drillbrush.com/

The other problem i see all the time is too much product being used and residue being left behind,just my observation


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation :thumb:

I'm no pro and don't own a car with cloth seats and have had leather seats in my cars since I was 22 



Must try harder lol :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

A great turnaround, and there is zero excuse for letting a car get like that. I know people on here dont like hand car washes but this is why they exist, people who cant do it themselves.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You've done a good job in the time you had it :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Matt & Natalie


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Really really great job! You're a good mate! That interior was disgusting, like others have said previously there's no excuse for that kind of mess. I'm sure he was quite happy with it. Not pass on any advice on "how" to keep it tidy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers, I don't think it'll get like that again :thumb:

He's halfway through the 3 year motability lease so it can't get that bad again, he'll be billed for it :doublesho


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great job though if you did that on your own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, just me hence no during photos :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Well done in the time scale you had.:thumb: I would of spent a whole day on the interior getting it back to as new! Just shows you how bad a car can get in such a short space of time.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It would have been nice, but time constraints, the borrowed wet vac, my lack of interior experience (as I say, I've had leather seats for the last 7 years) and this is what I had. The owner was happy, I was happy so all was alright on the night 

All C&C's still welcome :buffer:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice job! and for only 7 hours of work!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I think you have done a great job buddy, seats might not be perfect but its still a massive improvement and again in a good time too. Well done!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

That was a nasty start state. Great work (rather you than me)
Tell your mate to stop being such a tramp in his car.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work, but that was disgusting. You wouldn't have you're house in that state so why you're car...


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think the mess may have something to do with it not being his car


----------



## Twenny Benson (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking turnaround there mate, good job!

I think your friends attitude towards the car stinks! It might not be his car but someone has / is paying for it, shall we guess who's pockets are affected


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Complete transformation, i bet theyre happy with the result.
My dads is possibly worse even than this! i sorted it once, but it has got to a worse state than before :wall:
Kids dont help though, i banned eating, drinking, and smoking in my car!
(My five year old doesent smoke, just in case anyone thought thats what i meant!)


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking so much better.

Nice job.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

That is one transformation... Did you bathe in dettol afterwards?

What a turn around, great job! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my god that was bad but you have done a great job of making it look much better


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That has come up a lot better, but there was no need for that car to get that bad at all.

That's a hazardous environment for the kids to be in.

£5 wash was designed for persons like this... £20 and he'd be able to keep that car clean.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job. I think I'd gag doing that interior. Was it doubling as the sleeping quarters for a family of giraffes or something.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Some fabrics just seem to clean better than others & some stains/marks just don't like budging. Done a good job on that car, that is one I would look at & would rather not have done probably.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Complete and utter disrespect for other peoples property.
If you rented out a house and came back to a mess like that you'd not be happy.
Disgraceful.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

you deserve a medal for tackling that one mate, how can people let them get so bad.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol, not sure really :lol:


----------



## ICharger (May 24, 2013)

FairPlay to you mate. Total transformation👍


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

It was bad, but I've seen lease and Motobility cars twice as bad as that, surprised he got a ticking off for it. Good turn around, try some Autosmart products in the George. Brisk and G101 would have those seats gleaming. I could spend the best part of a day on that interior though to get it looking 100%


----------

